# Applied to Frontier Medical College



## aneerules (Jan 31, 2010)

Asalamalaikum, 

I recently applied to Frontier Medical College as foreigner from Canada, still waiting to hear about admission. Is there anyone else who is applying for the upcoming year? 
Also does anyone know about the hostel living conditions, on the website they don't have pictures of the real thing, just a simulation lol.. So yeah anything about the school would help ! Thanks


----------



## Blue_sofa (Aug 1, 2010)

i have and even though i dont know much about its hostel,its building is quiet nice and students were well quite up to date and happy with their college,i also know some one who graduated from there and then did usmle and currently practicing in america.


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

I've applied there too. Colleges got a good reputation. I know alot of people studying there and they tell me its all good. They made a new building for the hostel or something so it should be good....

I also know alot of people from Frontier who have done there PLAB and USMLE and are working in the UK and US now.....


----------



## dr. jawad (Jul 6, 2010)

I want to apply in frontier but unfortunately the date is over. Is there any chance for me to apply now?


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

You can try......


----------



## aneerules (Jan 31, 2010)

mistahsupah said:


> I've applied there too. Colleges got a good reputation. I know alot of people studying there and they tell me its all good. They made a new building for the hostel or something so it should be good....
> 
> I also know alot of people from Frontier who have done there PLAB and USMLE and are working in the UK and US now.....


Yeah I've heard from a friend who knows somebody that goes there, and apparently there are quite a few foreigners there. Did you apply as an overseas pakistani? Do you have an idea when they send out admission letters and what not, theres nothing on the website what so ever. I emailed them too but I never seem to get a reply.


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah I applied as a overseas-pakistani too. Well I haven't gotten a letter either yet but I did call them last week and they told me that the entry test will be on the last week of september or first week of october or something..... Call them in the morning and ask....


----------



## Morning glory (Jun 7, 2009)

aneerules said:


> Yeah I've heard from a friend who knows somebody that goes there, and apparently there are quite a few foreigners there. Did you apply as an overseas pakistani? Do you have an idea when they send out admission letters and what not, theres nothing on the website what so ever. I emailed them too but I never seem to get a reply.


Were you contacted by a coordinator for foreign student admissions from Canada?


----------



## aneerules (Jan 31, 2010)

Morning glory said:


> Were you contacted by a coordinator for foreign student admissions from Canada?


Nothing as of yet ! How about you?


----------



## Morning glory (Jun 7, 2009)

aneerules said:


> Nothing as of yet ! How about you?
> 
> do you have the option of receiving private messages?


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

So anyone got any news on the interviews?


----------



## Morning glory (Jun 7, 2009)

mistahsupah said:


> So anyone got any news on the interviews?


I called them last week..they still haven't fixed the date for interviews


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

entry test is tommorow at 11 pm


----------



## aneerules (Jan 31, 2010)

shanikhan said:


> entry test is tommorow at 11 pm


Hmm.. if the entry test is tom.. then interviews should be soon then, I hope !


----------



## Morning glory (Jun 7, 2009)

aneerules said:


> Hmm.. if the entry test is tom.. then interviews should be soon then, I hope !


a person from canada who claims to be the coordinator for foreign students contacted me recently in regards to my admission at fmc...he has told me details about the college, hostels and other stuff..i am wondering if he contacted you yet?#baffled 
any one applying from canada who has any knowledge about this guy, please let me know..


----------



## aneerules (Jan 31, 2010)

Morning glory said:


> a person from canada who claims to be the coordinator for foreign students contacted me recently in regards to my admission at fmc...he has told me details about the college, hostels and other stuff..i am wondering if he contacted you yet?#baffled
> any one applying from canada who has any knowledge about this guy, please let me know..



Now I'm worried ! No one contacted me...yet. What kind of stuff did he tell you about it? I heard that the principal of fmc is coming to calgary.. from a family friend not sure if this is true though...


----------



## aneerules (Jan 31, 2010)

Morning glory said:


> a person from canada who claims to be the coordinator for foreign students contacted me recently in regards to my admission at fmc...he has told me details about the college, hostels and other stuff..i am wondering if he contacted you yet?#baffled
> any one applying from canada who has any knowledge about this guy, please let me know..


Is by any chance his name Arshad Mahmood..or something along those lines?


----------



## Morning glory (Jun 7, 2009)

aneerules said:


> Is by any chance his name Arshad Mahmood..or something along those lines?


yes..that's what his name is..so did he contact you?


----------



## aneerules (Jan 31, 2010)

Morning glory said:


> yes..that's what his name is..so did he contact you?


Ohh okay, well actually my mom contacted him. He had advertised in the newspaper that he was helping out for admissions from Canada for Frontier Medical College. He helped me out with my application and my Canada student loan forms. I think his own daughter is applying to the college for the upcoming year and apparently he knows the principal of the school personally.


----------



## Morning glory (Jun 7, 2009)

aneerules said:


> Ohh okay, well actually my mom contacted him. He had advertised in the newspaper that he was helping out for admissions from Canada for Frontier Medical College. He helped me out with my application and my Canada student loan forms. I think his own daughter is applying to the college for the upcoming year and apparently he knows the principal of the school personally.


Hey thanks for letting me know..yeah, he did the same for me....i still have to get my loan application done..
did he charge you a fee?


----------



## aneerules (Jan 31, 2010)

Morning glory said:


> Hey thanks for letting me know..yeah, he did the same for me....i still have to get my loan application done..
> did he charge you a fee?


Yeah he did charge me a fee. Do you have private messaging, I tried and couldn't. So wait did he just contact you or did you guys find him? I wasn't sure if he was legit so i was sort of freaking out.. but he made it seem like getting his help guaranteed me an admission.


----------



## Morning glory (Jun 7, 2009)

aneerules said:


> Yeah he did charge me a fee. Do you have private messaging, I tried and couldn't. So wait did he just contact you or did you guys find him? I wasn't sure if he was legit so i was sort of freaking out.. but he made it seem like getting his help guaranteed me an admission.


hey, yea I was very skeptical as well..hence why, i contacted you..
you can private message me now if you want to


----------



## yaallah (Oct 4, 2010)

yeh i have applied too. in from the uk and my dad phoned them yesterday and they said that the interview dates will be sorted in the next 15 or so days. so you will be contacted soon if not them phone them and talk to them.


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

This interview thing is taking ages to get sorted...... :-|


----------



## aneerules (Jan 31, 2010)

mistahsupah said:


> This interview thing is taking ages to get sorted...... :-|


I'm not sure if they have interviews for foreigners..apparently I already got my admission.. and just to make sure a family friend visited the college theres a list up.. 10 ppl from Canada got in.


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

I just asked my brother, he told me interviews of overseas or foreign students are gonna be abit late. The interviews are I think just a formality. Classes are gonna start in the first week of December.....


----------



## aneerules (Jan 31, 2010)

mistahsupah said:


> I just asked my brother, he told me interviews of overseas or foreign students are gonna be abit late. The interviews are I think just a formality. Classes are gonna start in the first week of December.....


Ahh.. Okay now I'm super confused... I was told that november is just the orientation and then because it snows they have holidays and actual classes don't start until march.


----------



## Blue_sofa (Aug 1, 2010)

I had my interview there 2 days ago and i have to say,i was very disappointed.The college isnt very clean and washrooms were unbearable,they stinked like public toilets and i couldnt go.Most girls were wearing white duppatta on their head and i am starting to think mayby its in their uniform code or something though this doesnt bother me,i just wish their washrooms didnt stink and i'm worrying about their girl's hostels hygiene (of washrooms and food specifically),any piece of information regarding this from current frontier student would be greatly appreciated.Bdw the principle said the list would be out after the interviews which will go on till thursday(??!) or was it after this week,i dont remember,did he tell something like this to you,any idea when first merit list of fmc would be displayed,oh and about the no. of open merit/local seats.


----------



## aneerules (Jan 31, 2010)

Blue_sofa said:


> I had my interview there 2 days ago and i have to say,i was very disappointed.The college isnt very clean and washrooms were unbearable,they stinked like public toilets and i couldnt go.Most girls were wearing white duppatta on their head and i am starting to think mayby its in their uniform code or something though this doesnt bother me,i just wish their washrooms didnt stink and i'm worrying about their girl's hostels hygiene (of washrooms and food specifically),any piece of information regarding this from current frontier student would be greatly appreciated.Bdw the principle said the list would be out after the interviews which will go on till thursday(??!) or was it after this week,i dont remember,did he tell something like this to you,any idea when first merit list of fmc would be displayed,oh and about the no. of open merit/local seats.


what kind of questions did thry ask you during the interview ? the principal is coming to calgary soon and i think i will have my interview then


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

interviews for regular candidates are happening these days......another entry test for regular candidates will be taken 2marrow....classes will start by end of november#happy ...foreign candidates must have passed sat 2 or mcat



aneerules said:


> what kind of questions did thry ask you during the interview ? the principal is coming to calgary soon and i think i will have my interview then


He will ask only general type question adm for foreigns aint tuff i guess they have to score 550 in sat 2.#happy



aneerules said:


> Ahh.. Okay now I'm super confused... I was told that november is just the orientation and then because it snows they have holidays and actual classes don't start until march.


u r right#yes ........in november just introductory classes will b held and after 20 days or perhaps month there will b holidays till march and real classes will start in march.

Holidays are not because of snow.Since last two years there were only couple of snow days in Abbottabad#happy


----------



## Blue_sofa (Aug 1, 2010)

what another test,i didnt get any letter or anything about another test,they had asked for mcat and had then taken aptitude entry test after which they selected students for interview,im getting really worried,i really hope there wouldnt be any other test definitley not tomorrow.
And aneerules,he just asked really normal simple questions like why do you want to be a doctor,after graduation in which field you would like to go and why.He also asked about my mcat score but i guess since you are on oversea/foreigner seat you probably wouldnt have given mcat or he will ask you that.Interview didnt take long at all and there were no questions related to doctors ethics and studies atleast not that day from us/locals.


----------



## aneerules (Jan 31, 2010)

shanikhan said:


> u r right#yes ........in november just introductory classes will b held and after 20 days or perhaps month there will b holidays till march and real classes will start in march.
> 
> Holidays are not because of snow.Since last two years there were only couple of snow days in Abbottabad#happy



Oh okay, thanks! What are introductory classes like? I'm debating whether to go in november or later on... if november doesnt really count then theres no point. Why are holidays soo long? Then what does the school year look like? It goes from march until...?


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

Blue_sofa said:


> what another test,i didnt get any letter or anything about another test,they had asked for mcat and had then taken aptitude entry test after which they selected students for interview,im getting really worried,i really hope there wouldnt be any other test definitley not tomorrow.
> And aneerules,he just asked really normal simple questions like why do you want to be a doctor,after graduation in which field you would like to go and why.He also asked about my mcat score but i guess since you are on oversea/foreigner seat you probably wouldnt have given mcat or he will ask you that.Interview didnt take long at all and there were no questions related to doctors ethics and studies atleast not that day from us/locals.


some studentz missed mcat that took place on 26th due to test in another college so there test will be tommorow......those candidates who have given test b4 need not to worry#happy



aneerules said:


> Oh okay, thanks! What are introductory classes like? I'm debating whether to go in november or later on... if november doesnt really count then theres no point. Why are holidays soo long? Then what does the school year look like? It goes from march until...?


They run their college parallel with public ayub med college so their academic year is almost same as ayub(i dont know how whole academic year runs i will let u know soon)...same reason 4 holidays in ayub med there is some prblm for filling candidates of special seats like azad kashmir fata etc.......so they give margin till march...i think frontier gives margin for foreign students#happy ...other classes don't get that much holidays...and i dont know how much important early classes are#sorry 

u have interview with Principal so u could ask Principals these questions so will get more reliable answer:happy:


----------



## ballplayer255 (Oct 10, 2010)

heyy...how is it going?
i live in Edmonton too and going to frontier medical college 
so please keep in touch...

have you gotten your final letter yet?


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

ballplayer255 said:


> heyy...how is it going?
> i live in Edmonton too and going to frontier medical college
> so please keep in touch...
> 
> have you gotten your final letter yet?


lots of foreigners comin to fmc g8....i am hoping to get confirmation of admission soon#happy looking forward to meet you :happy:


----------



## aneerules (Jan 31, 2010)

ballplayer255 said:


> heyy...how is it going?
> i live in Edmonton too and going to frontier medical college
> so please keep in touch...
> 
> have you gotten your final letter yet?


Oh you do? That's good atleast ill know some people when I go. Um.. no I haven't gotten a letter yet, how about you?


----------



## Blue_sofa (Aug 1, 2010)

locals merit list will be announced on coming thursday best of luck to me


----------



## ballplayer255 (Oct 10, 2010)

thanks a lot for replying guys.. 
the entry test's results came out on saturday..... so i'm hoping to get the confirmation letter soon.. 
aneerrules, where do you edmonton?
shanikhan, do you live in canada too?


----------



## aneerules (Jan 31, 2010)

ballplayer255 said:


> thanks a lot for replying guys..
> the entry test's results came out on saturday..... so i'm hoping to get the confirmation letter soon..
> aneerrules, where do you edmonton?
> shanikhan, do you live in canada too?



Umm not sure what you mean by that.. Where in edmonton? Which highschool did you go to btw..edmonton is pretty small wonder if i know who you are..


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

ballplayer255 said:


> thanks a lot for replying guys..
> the entry test's results came out on saturday..... so i'm hoping to get the confirmation letter soon..
> aneerrules, where do you edmonton?
> shanikhan, do you live in canada too?


No, I am local Pakistani#happy


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

My interview is on the 18th.... Anyone else going there on the 18th?


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

@mistahsupah

are you foreign candidate or regular???


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm applying as an overseas candidate....


----------



## ballplayer255 (Oct 10, 2010)

lol i actually meant*live in*...
i was in queen elizabeth high school.....
what about you?


----------



## aneerules (Jan 31, 2010)

ballplayer255 said:


> lol i actually meant*live in*...
> i was in queen elizabeth high school.....
> what about you?


Oh i've heard of that highschool..don't really know anyone that went there though.. I went to J percy Page


----------



## ballplayer255 (Oct 10, 2010)

aneerules said:


> Oh i've heard of that highschool..don't really know anyone that went there though.. I went to J percy Page


hey there! 
sorry for late reply..
oh so you live in south side. I actually know like two or three people form that school.

by the way, i have my interview on sunday in calgary? what about you? have your interview been taken yet?


----------



## aneerules (Jan 31, 2010)

ballplayer255 said:


> hey there!
> sorry for late reply..
> oh so you live in south side. I actually know like two or three people form that school.
> 
> by the way, i have my interview on sunday in calgary? what about you? have your interview been taken yet?


Oh.. who do you know? Yeah same here im going on sunday with my dad.. I think our dads have talked.. haha


----------



## ballplayer255 (Oct 10, 2010)

aneerules said:


> Oh.. who do you know? Yeah same here im going on sunday with my dad.. I think our dads have talked.. haha


ahaha.... i kind of had that feeling but now i'm pretty sure our dads know each other! 

so, is your whole family going to calgary? Because he invited ours but only me and my dad are going...


----------



## aneerules (Jan 31, 2010)

ballplayer255 said:


> ahaha.... i kind of had that feeling but now i'm pretty sure our dads know each other!
> 
> so, is your whole family going to calgary? Because he invited ours but only me and my dad are going...



Lol yeah im pretty sure they have.. my dad was telling me about how there was someone else going didn't think i'd find you here on medstudentz though haha. Umm nope just me and my dad are going..mom works and my brother and sisters have school.


----------



## ballplayer255 (Oct 10, 2010)

aneerules said:


> Lol yeah im pretty sure they have.. my dad was telling me about how there was someone else going didn't think i'd find you here on medstudentz though haha. Umm nope just me and my dad are going..mom works and my brother and sisters have school.


Hey! how did the interview go? 
LOL the guys were tripping out so bad upstairs! good times!


----------



## aneerules (Jan 31, 2010)

ballplayer255 said:


> Hey! how did the interview go?
> LOL the guys were tripping out so bad upstairs! good times!


Lol okay so wait who were you? Haha yeah i went upstairs to print my certificate and i had just had my interview  It went welll it was just a formality.. I'm going in november most likely


----------



## Blue_sofa (Aug 1, 2010)

hey does anyone know anything about fmc's winter vacations,they have told me classes would start after eid though exact date has not been decided but i have been wondering about winter vacations,some one has told me they give 2 months winter vacations?!


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

Blue_sofa said:


> hey does anyone know anything about fmc's winter vacations,they have told me classes would start after eid though exact date has not been decided but i have been wondering about winter vacations,some one has told me they give 2 months winter vacations?!


jan and feb were off last year


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah, Jan and Feb are always off.....


----------



## Morning glory (Jun 7, 2009)

shanikhan said:


> jan and feb were off last year


thats a long break!


----------



## ballplayer255 (Oct 10, 2010)

aneerules said:


> Lol okay so wait who were you? Haha yeah i went upstairs to print my certificate and i had just had my interview  It went welll it was just a formality.. I'm going in november most likely


I was the one in blue shirt....didn't we go together lol? 
and yeah i'm prolly gonna go in november too...depends on the loan disbursement!


----------



## aneerules (Jan 31, 2010)

ballplayer255 said:


> I was the one in blue shirt....didn't we go together lol?
> and yeah i'm prolly gonna go in november too...depends on the loan disbursement!


oo right my bad.. its just you weren't that talkative lol So I thought maybe it was someone else lol


----------



## ballplayer255 (Oct 10, 2010)

aneerules said:


> oo right my bad.. its just you weren't that talkative lol So I thought maybe it was someone else lol


LOL! i didn't really get a chance to talk to you at the interviews...after that, you were playing with the kids and i was chilling with uncles lol..


----------



## ballplayer255 (Oct 10, 2010)

hey guys...when is the deadline for submitting the tuition fee and everything?


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

The Day After Tomorrow........ (2nd of November)


----------



## aneerules (Jan 31, 2010)

ballplayer255 said:


> hey guys...when is the deadline for submitting the tuition fee and everything?


My dad talked to the principal that day and he was like as soon as possible.. because im still waiting on my loan stuff to come.


----------



## gemini (Nov 1, 2010)

*Thanks for not reading the forum rules. Your post has been deleted.
*


----------



## ballplayer255 (Oct 10, 2010)

i dunno about local students but for foreign students, it's just a formality. they ask you simple questions like why do you want to become a doctor , who inspired you and some other formal questions etc. 
good luck on your interview


----------



## gemini (Nov 1, 2010)

ok, thankyou so much =) i hope it goes well =/


----------

